# Was up, dinner is almost ready.



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

There are times when I miss Texas.

That looks great to me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That looks mighty tasty, Stacey!


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Ohhh Yea!!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Chickens are gone. Sausage soon. Brisket has many more hours to go. That will be what we eat tomorrow.

Stacey


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> That will be what we eat tomorrow.
> 
> Stacey


Is that a Texas style invitation?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure ya bring the beer Joe.  Tho the chicken and Sausage is gone. And I am stuffed. I do not normally care for chicken, but this came out not bad at all. Son ate a whole one himself.

Stacey


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

That brisket looks mighty good....

I might have to call you for a brisket care package after I move....
yummy


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Can I come eat at your house too Stacey?.... Looks delicious!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn thats look good, im gonna jump on a plane, should be there in time for the brisket i think!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Is all that for you Stacey?


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Want to feed a poor college student in the Austin area? lol jk. Looks like you had a great dinner.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Between me, GF, 15 year old son and one neighbor it is just about gone. Not like I can not do this agian. I am thinking on smoking a turkey on Sunday. Not had one of those in a while.

Brisket sure was good. Turned out better then normal, gota remember what I did. Hate when I forget what I used in the rub. 

And well perhaps those that are close to here should meet up and have a bbq and herf or something?

Stacey 








Stacey


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Smokin'!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

That's the way to show 'em how to do it up Texas style!! Great job!!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Between me, GF, 15 year old son and one neighbor it is just about gone. Not like I can not do this agian. I am thinking on smoking a turkey on Sunday. Not had one of those in a while.
> 
> Brisket sure was good. Turned out better then normal, gota remember what I did. Hate when I forget what I used in the rub.
> 
> ...


Hold on, the picture was for Friday, smoked Turkey today, what the heck you doing for the labor day cookout?o


----------

